

FriendFeed: Be good - jl
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2008/06/friendfeed-be-g.html

======
josefresco
I'm sorry but the words "Google" "AdSense" and the phrase "Don't be evil" mean
nothing to me now that I've had years of first hand experience with the Goog.

It was cute when they coined it, and we all ate it up like crunch berries but
let's get real, Google will protect their market share in advertising at all
costs (which _gasp_ sometimes mean being a little evil)

~~~
emmett
What has Google done that's evil in the adsense area?

------
adrianwaj
Funny how people need reminding to be good and not to be evil, as though
falling to temptation and nastiness are the status quo.

~~~
gms
It is, isn't it?

~~~
adrianwaj
Yes, it is.

